# New to forum - Artist need book agent



## lcannon

I am new at this and am an artist of Christian art who wants to get a book published of paintings.  It is NOT a children's book.  When I search for agents for picture book< I get children's book agents.  Can someone please tell me the process to getting an agent for my art.  I am getting the paintings finished and also need to know how to present.  If you can guide me to the section where I need to post question or anywhere for help, I would greatly thankful.


----------



## Riis Marshall

Hello L

Welcome to the greatest writers' forum in the world.

You need to pick up a copy of the latest _Writers' and Artists' Yearbook_ - I think the 2016 edition is out now.

There you will find a section that lists agents and the kind of work they are interested in representing. Once you have identified a number of prospective agents, next go to their websites to find out how they want submissions presented.

This is a drawn-out, sometimes frustrating process and you will likely need several months to connect with an agent.

Don't give up - never surrender!

All the best with your search.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------

